# Designing 4 exhibits for New Mexico Aquarium....PLEASE HELP



## turtlefreak

You have been hired by the New Mexico Biological Park to create a new set of exhibits. The focus of the new gallery is the Pacific Region. The Gallery must contain the following 4 tanks representing the entire Pacific Region.

Your job is to design the life support systems for the following exhibits.

A. 10,000 Liter Cold Pacific Rocky Shore, Intertidal Wave Pool
B. 100,000 Liter Tropical Pacific Reef
C. 1,000,000 Liter Shark Tank
D. 10,000 Liter Papua New Guinea Cloud Forest Freshwater Tank

Keeping in mind that you are in the middle of the desert (water is scarce) design life 
support systems for each of the above exhibits. In your answer you should draw 
each system, show the water flow pattern and describe each piece of equipment you 
are using. You should discuss what the major concerns and issues with each exhibit are and how you will overcome these issues.


----------



## Tazman

That is nearly impossible to draw each system and show it working, that is a massive amount of work that cant be done on a single drawing.

The saltwater would require a massive commercial grade protein skimmer and immense amounts of plumbing. The shark tank alone equate to nearly 250,000 US Gallons and planning and drawing a system for that size tank is not something anyone on here could do. You cant just upscale a home aquarium to a commercial space, it is not possible. The principals are the same but the execution is on a much much bigger scale.

Just to put it into prospective, here is a protein skimmer for a 26,000G tank

You are talking about stuff on this and this scale. 
The last picture is of Protein skimmer for a 120,000g tank, now add in circulation and water movement and you see the scale of things.


----------



## Tolak

Interesting. Here's one for you. You live in New Mexico, need to travel to Chicago to do 50% water changes on 30 tanks with 1k gallons total between them. The owner is a bit cranky, had a busy week, with his back acting up, though muscle relaxants are helping his attitude.

Discuss the relocation, issues with water changes in multiple tanks, and safe return home, keeping in mind the owner is a bit cranky. Also include a description of the equipment you will be using, as much of it is home made and not commercially available.

You need to run your question past a commercial aquarium system outfit, they will charge you for design. The cranky guy in Chicago will pay you in pizza, best in the US.


----------

